
How to Avoid Burnout? - thrownaway31415
I work for a startup. ~60-70 hours a week. There is pressure to ship things fast, but that would break things from time to time. Heavy work load plus incidents are taxing, so I am wondering if I should get a bigger company that could offer better work-life balance and avoid burnout caused by ensuring stress over a long time.<p>How do people here deal with this type of situation?
======
gus_massa
Is this your startup? Are they paying you?

